# Question about classicmusclebike.com



## Overhauler (Sep 11, 2011)

Do i have to join Yuku to join the site ??? WTH is the story on it ???


----------



## flatcat60 (Sep 11, 2011)

i had problems joining.i still cant get on it.


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 12, 2011)

*Just a word of advice!*

Take it or leave it but i would not join that site! i was a member and was treated badly because i wanted to find a huffyslingsho on a buget. then i was banned because the site admins ASSUMED that i had not payed for a bike when realy, i had sent the payment and the seller told me that i could not buy the bike! the guys over there ... some of them are nice and helpful but others want to just cause fights. thats my 2 cents.


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 17, 2011)

The site owner over there is an egotistical maniac! i would stay as far away from that site as possible! IMO!..


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 17, 2011)

azhearseguy said:


> The site owner over there is an egotistical maniac! i would stay as far away from that site as possible! IMO!..




Eddie, you couldnt have said it better!


----------

